# Fencing for an arena?



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

What types of fencing do you guys have for your arena? Ours is being finished tomorrow and we would like to put up some type of fencing. Preferably low in cost, but safe! We were thinking white vinyl? Any ideas or examples are greatly appreciated.

Thanks again!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you are referring to the white vinyl that people use to do a regular yard...KEEP IT!!
That stuff over time is dangerous to horses...it becomes brittle and breaks easily. It is not made to withstand impact of any force and when it breaks it does so in dangerous shards, jagged ends...think piecing knives!
If you are looking at real horse fence vinyl...go for it! 
Expensive, but made and constructed to safely contain a horse even on impact. Pretty too....

Think about doing 2 rail plank if a open look is desired or wire and a top board.
You can easily use 1"x6" boards and posts at 8' intervals as this is a riding arena not a turnout where posts need closer spacing to ensure strength and supposrt added behind those boards. Any planks you do although prettier to do it reverse...the plank goes on the inside of the arena with the post visible to the outside, allows the horse to "push" against the rail without popping it loose...
If you want it completely closed in, wood stockade comes in various heights...just stay away from non-rated vinyl for the horses protection, please. 
I've seen wood stockade used for round pens more than a arena...

Unless doing dressage where they seem to have low border fence to outline the riding surface... 

To me, you want an arena fence to keep the horse inside in case of a unexpected dismount {fall}, so I would be searching for materials that do just that...keep them inside where they belong at a desirable height.
:wink:
_jmo..._


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Both of the outdoors I use frequently have none. If I want a fenced area I can use one if the pastures that have wood. I love not having a fence. It makes it easier to not have the horse depend on the rail.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I have flex-fencing for my arena. Comes in big roles and is easy to install. I love my arena, it helps to keep their minds on task. The pasture is a reward to take a break.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We use corral panels. They're not cheap but quick to put up, easy to move, and last forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what is flex fencing ?or what are you referencing


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We bought timber from Home Depot to make the post and rail fence around our manege and painted it white, it was cheaper than buying purpose made fencing from a specialist company. 
I need to have it fenced as I also use it occasionally as a 'starvation paddock' or for a horse that for some other reason I want to keep off the field


----------

